# Biology Teacher Fired for Referring to the Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Biology Teacher Fired for Referring to the Bible (Mar. 20, 2007)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Biology Teacher Fired for Referring to the Bible (Mar. 21, 2007)



Andrew,

Pay attention brother! The reason he was fired was this:



> Kris Helphinstine included Biblical references in material he provided to students and gave a PowerPoint presentation *that made links between evolution, Nazi Germany and Planned Parenthood.*



What?! And especially this!



> "Critical thinking is vital to scientific inquiry," said Helphinstine,



Dude! Where are stones when you need them!!!


----------



## ServantOfKing (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe he was blaming the widespread influence of the theory of evolution for the actions of the Nazis and planned parenthood?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 22, 2007)

there is a link between evolution, nazi germany and planned parenthood.

It is called eugenics and Margeret Sanger was all about it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugenics


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 22, 2007)

Richard King said:


> there is a link between evolution, nazi germany and planned parenthood.
> 
> It is called eugenics and Margeret Sanger was all about it.
> 
> ...



What?! Margaret Sanger believed that we should reduce the population of "People of Color"?! That can't be true! Why wouldn't she be reviled as Hitler was for believing simlarly?!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 22, 2007)

...'cause she was a secular humanism missionary! They're the only socially palatable ones, ya know. Ms. Sanger is one of those prophets who is not rejected in their own land because she told the people what they want to hear in a way they want to hear it. 

"Planned Parenthood" is one heck of a necessary euphamism - "Murdering Your Offspring for Convenience's Sake and Exterminating Blacks from Society Because I Don't Like Them" just doesn't sell, even to the unsaved masses...


----------

